# Tu Mera Pita Tu Mera Mata



## Prabh (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everyone, im new here and like to learn as much as i can about our culture and was wondering is someone can send me the lyrics(vocals) of the shabad named: tu mera pita tu mera mata in english 

thank you very much
wjkk wjkf


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Jan 30, 2006)

I do not have an English vertion but I know a 3HO sikh who sings it  amazingly in Gurbanni. His voice carried so much soul. His name is Mata Mandir Singh.
http://www.a_healingways.com
may have an album in, you can call them and request it if you love that shabad...Sat Naam,
Hukum Kaur


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 30, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!


Here is the english translation of the shabad, http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=300

I hope this helps.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateH!!


----------



## Prabh (Jan 30, 2006)

thank u both very much, both sugestions are great

wjkk wjkf


----------



## Kavita Kaur (Jan 6, 2021)

Hukum Kaur said:


> I do not have an English vertion but I know a 3HO sikh who sings it  amazingly in Gurbanni. His voice carried so much soul. His name is Mata Mandir Singh.
> http://www.a_healingways.com
> may have an album in, you can call them and request it if you love that shabad...Sat Naam,
> Hukum Kaur
> [/QUOTElistening now!!!


----------

